
Coca-Cola launches ‘twist’ water bottle to aid recycling - endswapper
http://www.letsrecycle.com/news/latest-news/coca-cola-launches-twist-water-bottle-for-recycling/
======
Neliquat
So they made a cheaper water bottle and greenwashed it. Cool I guess. Reminds
me of the video talking about the 100s of tons saved by the incremental
evolution of the aluminum can.

